# Uptown Motor City



## EAP (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone staying in Uptown Motor City? What is it like. I already know it is a bit away from Dubai Center but it is midway between my job and the city. PM me if you wish to ask about what I do or tell me what you are doing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

EAP said:


> Anyone staying in Uptown Motor City? What is it like. I already know it is a bit away from Dubai Center but it is midway between my job and the city. PM me if you wish to ask about what I do or tell me what you are doing.


Hi EAP - My husband has been in Dubai since May and lives in Motor City and I was out visiting last week. I loved it there - peaceful, green, a strip with shops and cafes and not too far to the City and Airport. I loved it so much, I have decided to go out and join him in September - then the fun of looking for a job starts.


----------

